# who's camping where this summer



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

We pretty muich have our camping set for this up coming summer ,just wondering where other members are planning to camp this year?were planning to camping at.
1. mid May Ceder Point
2.Memoriol Weekend Lakeport S.P
3June 11/12 and 13 Warren dunes S.P.
4 July 2/3/4. Kellys Island Ohio
5 July 9/10/11 Jellystone park Indian River
6July 11 thur 18 Aloha S.P.
7 August 7th thur 15th Ludington S, P.
8 Labourday weekend we will end up some where near Oscoda
9 Old Orchard for fall colors
10 Somewhere unknown at this time for Halloween Camping 

Hoping weather early might sneak a camping trip in this spring


WHERE ARE YOU PLANNING ON CAMPING THIS SUMMER?
.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I think my wife and I with other family members are planning on camping at HarisvileS.P.,Silver Lake S.P., and maybe LudingtonS.P. Not sure of any dates we just kinda plan it by ear.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Not sure where but we will probably be doing alot of camping this year. I can't wait for an early mournin getting out of the tent and heading down to the lake for a little fishing.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

I will be camping in the Elk area north of Atlanta maybe in canada not sure yet.....If any one is up there during the time i am i would be glad to give you a elk tour.....Not sure of my dates yet i more or less go when i want to any way have a great summer ......


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Manistee River state forest campgrounds, in the CCC bridge/Goose Creek area

Ironwood, MI in August 

Alpena area for salmon fishing, probably Long Lake Campground


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

We'll be in Dayton, OH in May and then at Watt's Bar Tennessee, also in May for some fishin', and somewhere in southern Alabama in the same timeframe. We'll be out at Goose Lake in Jackson Cty most of the rest of the time (for fishin') until we go to California, hopefully in July or August, for my son-in-law's return from Iraq (1st Marine Division, 2nd deployment to Iraq).

I just LOVE driving to California. Just love being on the road.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

bluedevil,those three state parks you mentioned are all very popular if you don't have reservations you'll need to make em soon,to get in this summer.I started a thread on this forum about the state park reservation system most of popular fill up six months in advance.good luck hope you can get those are 3 of my favorites.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

First Ice out in april at little girls point county campground and then at black river harbor national forest campground, then both ontonagon and gogebic county campgrounds on lake gogebic. Then meet up with Kroppe in August. Do you know where yet kroppe? Let me know, they fill up very fast around here. I could check on a place for you if you don't have anything yet. PM me.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We are working on getting a seasonal on the West side of the state from May through Oct where the majority of our camping time will be spent this summer. 

The maiden voyage for this year for fifth wheel will be next weekend at the St. Joe outing. Next, will be a few days in North Carolina during Easter break. We will be spending two weeks in Arkansas again. It's shaping up to be a very fun summer!!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Waub, 

Will let you know. Wife needs to sign up for the Hurley marathon, then we can make definite plans. Brookie fishing??


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Sounds like a plan kroppe, looking foward to it and the fishing!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Don't know for sure yet. Benn trying to get on Lk. Lenlenau for 3 years now. Still trying.


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

We will be camping on the Pipestone River 1200 miles northwest of central Mi. it is the farthest that can be driven north in Ontario. It is north of the little village of Pickle Lake Ont.
The fishing up there would not be believed by most unless you have fished in those watersheds that go into Hudson Bay.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

We will be camping around the Grayling area (stste land) during turkey season, then again late July and Aug. to run dogs on grouse to get ready for season. Also going to try make the U.P. for a couple days to run dogs up there in July and Aug. also.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

We usually camp at several state parks in southern MI. Mostly weekend family camping trips.
We'll be camping on the Cheat River in West Virginia again this year (3rd year) over the Labor Day weekend.
http://www.revelles.com/ 
http://www.blackwaterfalls.com/ 
If all goes well, we'll be camping in North Carolina near the coast this year as well.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Rupestris, I added the black water falls site to my camping folder. Looks like a nice place to try sometime. Have you stayed at that particular campground before?


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Memorial-kalkaska
1st weekend in august- alcona county park(primitive)
Off for that whole week, Looking for a state forest campground on a lake w/good fishing for a small aluminum boat. Maybe Lake Averill. Any suggestions?

Labor day week-Ontonagon getting camp ready for season.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Well just got reservations at Leelenau pines RV park for July 8-12. Always want to try that lake.

A couple of state parks probably later in the summer.


----------



## craig2711 (Feb 29, 2004)

Walleye Mike,

Nice campground. We have a seasonal site and really enjoy it. Haven't quite figured out the fishing yet but as evidenced by others there are a good number if nice fish. Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Will be in Alcona Co. for Turkey late April, don't know if I'll camp for sure or stay in rental cabin.
Always spend a week at Bond Fall's(ontonogan co.) 2nd or 3rd week in August.
Still planning Hmmm....


----------



## Camp Cook (Jul 27, 2004)

We'll be heading for some rustic camping in the Newberry area. Can't wait to get the boat in the water and catch that first fish. I'm hoping to get to the blind sucker floodings. Does anyone know anything about fishing those floodings?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

They drew the blind sucker down a number of years ago(replace the dam), i fished it not too long after..fish were runnin small..but by now i imagine they are back to normal or good size....Usually, in time, after creation of a new or a drawdown of an old flooding the fishing booms! I haven't heard or seen any postings on blind sucker( maybe folks are bein quiet), but maybe some of the U.P. guys have some recent knowledge..they have (2) state forest camps there.....If things are slow there, you might try Nawakwa lake, it used to produce pretty good.....


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Took my kids camping this weekend, they wanted to go to Ludington , we stated at Cartier Park in Ludington,never again,friday night got zero sleep.(party centroll ,Park could be nice,close to town boat launch ,sand dunes and state park,park needs to patrol much better and clean up a little.


Added another date to our camping this year headed back to Ceder Point on September 25TH for one of there hallo weekends


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Made that same mistake years ago Larry when we could'nt get into the state park! Cartier gets crazy at times during the summer especially during Gus Macker weekend! There are a couple of nice, quiet campgrounds South of town you may want to try.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

WALLEYEvision,
Have you ever tried Buttersville campground on the other side p.m. lake ?I'm heading to the state for a week starting this sunday,I'm planning on driving over and check it out,just wondering if anyone else has stayed there?


----------

